# If you could have one big horse...



## Matt73 (Mar 14, 2011)

If money was no object and you could buy any big horse you wanted, who would it be? Hands down, for me, it would be the Holsteiner Stallion, Cabardino...I worked at the farm where he is when he first came to Canada from Germany. And I got to ride him, once. He has a stellar personality to go with his awesome conformation...and his form over jumps is
















Who would you pick?


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2011)

I have one big horse and could have another if only the time and for sure motivation struck me



If I ever got another riding horse, I think it would be a Tennessee Walker, and most likely x2 (one for H, one for me). There's no specific individual I have in mind -- just pretty, uncomplicated TWH geldings.

My first riding horse, Sky, who we had put down (old age) a few summers ago was really my dream come true. I swear, I owned him for years before I could get over the fact that "that's my horse!". He was a gorgeous near black arab x qh that was smart as can be and very loving. I was lucky to own him for about 13 years.


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 14, 2011)

Geez, that's tough one. A friend was telling me about a racehorse here in Australia who has just won her tenth race from ten starts. Apparently when she accelerates she just passes the others as if they were literally standing still. I'd take her.

Then with her winnings I could buy a nice Fjord pony and a black as black Friesian and a Gypsy Vanner who could wander around my paddock with the little guys and look magnificent.

Wouldn't say no to Bonfire (long retired and possibly passed Olympic dressage champion) I saw him at the 2000 Sydney Olympics. I had tears in my eyes. Of course I'd have him when he was in his prime.

Actually there are a few horses on this site I would be happy to give a forever home to.....but of course they are not big and don't fit the criteria.

My emoticons have disappeared............................any clues how I can get them back................................I miss them, I want them, I need them.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, I know this was not the question, but MY dream is to own a MINI that is the envy of the BIG HORSE world. I have one now that several of my dressage riding friends wish was 16 hands instead of 8, so maybe I am well on my way. Princess already does leg yields and shoulder ins and has done driven dressage.


----------



## Shari (Mar 14, 2011)

An Icelandic..... big surprise there!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 14, 2011)

I am already blessed enough to have both of them-

My wonderful boyfriend bought me Tirza, who is an imported Friesian mare. She's won at 3rd level, and trained to 4th level. She even does all the "tricks" and I can ride her around in nothing and she's a saint.

I also have my 23 year old heart horse, who's done everything and is my rock. I know she's my "one" good horse that you get in a lifetime, and am so thankful for her.

Tirza and me goofing about-






and me and Sassy at the beach a few years ago-










As an aside, I had a breeding booked to Caberdino for a Hanoverian mare I owned, but she turned out to be allergic to the extenders in the AI.





I was so bummed.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 14, 2011)

I am just starting my search for a big horse so for me my dream horse is at least 16.0 hands.. older T/B or warmblood (although could possibly deal with a draft cross even a large QH)- retired show horse or even a retired school horse- servicably sound is even a possibility. early to older teens...


----------



## 3bays (Mar 14, 2011)

I already have them, my 2 Standardbreds. They are awesome!


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sun Runner Stables said:


> I am already blessed enough to have both of them-
> 
> My wonderful boyfriend bought me Tirza, who is an imported Friesian mare. She's won at 3rd level, and trained to 4th level. She even does all the "tricks" and I can ride her around in nothing and she's a saint.
> 
> ...


Wow! Sassy is so beautiful. Love Tirza, too. I will, one day, own a Cabardino baby (I've seen some gorgeous ones....). Are you still thinking about a breeding to him (can they use sa different extender...or are they all the same)?


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 14, 2011)

I have him - my Khemosabi++++// son that I bred who'll be 19 this year - if money were no issue, I'd just take him and promote him enough that everyone else would understand how wonderful he is, and breed their mares to him before it's too late! (Khemo sired into his 30's....)


----------



## SHANA (Mar 14, 2011)

I have her already, her name is SPH Phancyphire. I bred her, she was born June 10, 1998. How the years go by. This photo is a proof, could not find the original but I bought the rights to the photo so can post it. This is Phancy and I at the Tulip Class Arabian Horseshow and Eastern Canadian Breeders Arabian Championship in Kemptville, Ontario. We placed 5th in Amateur Mares.





If I can't choose a horse I already own it would be WA Allegra El Jamaal. A very pretty arabian mare from the same farm I bought my arabian stallion from. Had I the money I would have bought her when she was for sale.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess I always dreamt of having a beautiful black horse so when he caught my eye I had to have him. He is a black AQHA gelding named Sonny Four Sure. It was just an added bonus that he has an awesome personality and will do anything you ask. I was not riding him anymore so I have him out on a free lease with a family that also thinks he's awesome.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 14, 2011)

leeapachemoon said:


> I guess I always dreamt of having a beautiful black horse so when he caught my eye I had to have him. He is a black AQHA gelding named Sonny Four Sure. It was just an added bonus that he has an awesome personality and will do anything you ask. I was not riding him anymore so I have him out on a free lease with a family that also thinks he's awesome.






Lucky you....


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 14, 2011)

Matt they talked about using a "french" extender, however, I became so frustrated with the entire money sucking process ($6,000 with no foal or hope in sight) and no other mare that I felt was "worthy" enough to breed to him... I gave up.

Sold the mare to the best home ever, and focused on Rn school and playing with my old mare, my goats, and my minis until the man bought me the FBP. (Aka fluffy black pony.)

My "other mother" is Maggie at http://marabetfarm.us and she has a Chaleon daughter by a Rio Grande that I want something fierce. So maybe one day again in the future! (her link JFF- http://marabetfarm.us/id30.html)

Appy- I've always loved your stallion, I admire him every time I wander onto your site!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 14, 2011)

I have recently discovered a horse I can still ride--the Missouri Fox Trotter! I have a sweet and wonderful mare. If I could have another it would be her aunt--a palomino champagne that has a gait to sigh over. I love my girl, but MAN I want her auntie!

My girl Kismet --my Christmas present from my fiance






Her auntie...my dream! I love the champagne gleam, the freckles and amber eyes...but her gait...oh that gait!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 14, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Lucky you....


Thank You. He really is a dream horse but he's getting older now. I hope the family that is leasing him loves him for the rest of his life. I really believe he is a once in a lifetime horse.


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 14, 2011)

I would reincarnate my old Egyptian gelding, who will own a piece of my being forever.

He had that live in your tent personality and was a true gentleman with every breath he took.

He passed just 2 months before his 30th birthday.

I miss his friendship.


----------



## ErikaS. (Mar 14, 2011)

A big black Freisian gelding.



Someone that looks like Othello in LadyHawke.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, lets see. My first horse was a TW mare. She was 15H and, yeah, I don't think I want another one. My second horse was a QH filly. She was my best friend for years. Maybe I would want another. Then I got my Standardbred mare. What a Jewel of a horse. She was ridden English, Western, Sidesaddle and bearback. She would jump over 3 1/2 feet sidesaddle just because I asked her. Yeah, another would be nice. My TB. Ok. Can you say dumb as a rock? A professional trainer worked with him for 1 1/2 years and could not train him to take a proper lead. I finally gave up and gave him the ques as he would accept them. Which were very light, but, on the wrong side.



No not another TB. I had an Arabian stallion that was a real hoot. He would cast himself against the stall gate and then who ever got him free, he blamed them for him being stuck. He was so attached to me. I had to load him in the trailer the day I sold him. He just would not load for his new owner. He walked right in for me. I could go for another Arab. And then there was my Appy. She would work for my bf I was seeing. I would get on her and she would trip and fall, hurt herself in the stall, fall off of bridges on the trail and walk by something a million times and be OK and then she would freak.



No big horse Appys. I like my mini appys but no biggies. So I guess my perfect horse would be a cross (all the good stuff from each) between a QH, Standardbred and Arab. Oh, I have looked at them, a lot. I guess all I can do at this point is dream.


----------



## anoki (Mar 14, 2011)

If I could have any horse in the world.....Moorlands Totilas.....that is one AMAZING dressage horse...but I wouldn't want to ride him





I've got the horse(s) that I would ever want....

Wolfgang Amadeus (aka Moose) 14 yr old Hannoverian that I am working on getting to Prix St Georges






And my Anoki 12 yr old PMU foal that I've trained to 3rd Level. I am just soo happy that he is sound again....and if I never do the level that I was doing on him again, I don't care!






~kathryn


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 15, 2011)

anoki said:


> If I could have any horse in the world.....Moorlands Totilas.....that is one AMAZING dressage horse...but I wouldn't want to ride him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your boys are gorgeous, Kathryn. One day...I'll meet them.


----------



## JennyB (Mar 15, 2011)

It would HAVE to be my 3/4 Arabian gelding, Galdar that I grew up with. He was the love of my life for sure 



 and I think of him often. He was more like a human than a lot of humans are. Galdar was the most kind and loving horse I have ever experienced. It was an honor to have him and I hope I made him happy too. 

 

Just a few things he did that were noble to me. When I would get upset I would always go to him, tell him my troubles through streams of tears and he would stand there for as long as he was needed. If any other horse dared come near he would chase them off, coming back to hang his head over me. 



 Then when he ran through a 4 strand barbed wire fence he walked right up to my Mom after running for miles, she was not a horse person and he just walked along side of her quietly into the driveway, blood still gushing all over him. She was afraid of horses, but not after she spent much time with him. I rode him up a 5000 foot mountain. About 1/2 way up it started to snow. I didn't think much of it until I looked around and his once very high tail set was tucked between his legs. I knew that if his tail wasn't up, he didn't feel good. Stopped to gather our berings and turned him around to go back down. I was feeling really chilled, so I wrapped the reins around the saddle horn, put another coat on and hunkered into the saddle. I never picked up those reins once and he took every step and turn like he was walking backwards. I had a friend of mine who was always afraid she would get lost in the woods, but with all my years with Galdar he never took a step wrong and always went back the same way he came in even if that was around this tree, quick around another tree, backtrack a little to go around that bush and he never missed a beat! 



 ..I was never afraid of getting lost! He didn't like men, he would tolerate them, not hurt them, but didn't care for them...but then there was my Dad. Galdar would tolerate and I think enjoyed Dad. He would quietly stand while my Dad would saddle him and put all of his fencing gear on him. Twice a year my Dad would hop on my gelding and travel around the fence line fixing fence that sometimes was very steep and difficult to reach. I followed from a distance once just to see what went on. Dad never needed to tie him and sometimes he just had to walk and Galdar would follow along very patiently the whole time...I don't know maybe it was male bonding thing..LOL! With both of my parents he had a great respect for. His is what I mean by an unusual individual, more human than horse. He did countless other things that I don't have enough time for here, but I have never found one like him since. So he spoiled me for other horses because I am always comparing him to others...anyway him and my parents are probably riding high in heaven! 









 and I can't wait to see them all someday again!

 

Well I couldn't think of another besides him 





 

Jenny


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have any horses by name that I would pick but I would KILL to own a Gypsy Vanner. I rode a well known stallion named "Rocky" and it was amazing,



 I felt like a princess lol 



I would even settle for a paint/ draft cross....


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 15, 2011)

Hands down I would snatch up Hollywood Dun It



:wub



:wub





I LOVE LOVE LOVED that horse, the beauty, style and grace, simply breathtaking! And to watch him do a reining spin or slide



*sigh* Unfortunately he was lost in 2005 at 22 years old





Hollywood Dun It Album

I'd take his son Reminic N Dunit in a heartbeat





And I LOVE the reining stallion Gunner, soooo flashy!

Gunner


----------



## CKC (Mar 15, 2011)

I have my dream horse. He's not exactly the color I dreamed of, but it's ok. I love him just the same.



I've always dreamed of owning a dappled grey.

I had wanted a grey gelding sired by The Last Captive for years. While searching for my dream horse this stallion was gelded at a young age due to health reasons. I knew it was going to be hard to find the right horse at the right price, but I was able to purchase Captive Moxie. He is a sorrel. Both of his parents are grey. Found him on dreamhorse.com. We bought him sight unseen. I was so excited when this adorable yearling came off the trailer. It's hard to believe he's been here 5 years. He will start training this year. I would love to do some jumping as well as dressage, but my favorite is hunter under saddle. We will see. He's lived in my backyard for years now. At this point I just love watching him trot across my pasture. Moxie has recently had three grey spots show up. Two on his rump and one on his shoulder..... He's six years old now. I can't imagine he's turning grey, but wouldn't that be interesting. Last year he had one spot now he has three. Interesting... any thoughts on this?


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 15, 2011)

He's cute



No, he's not going grey. Probably just normal sabino stuff going on (I'm such a colour expert



)


----------



## anoki (Mar 15, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Your boys are gorgeous, Kathryn. One day...I'll meet them.


Thanks Matt!!!! Bittersweet stories on how I got both of them, but I love them to death!!

You are more than welcome to come and visit anytime!!!



But Anoki looks better once the weather warms and I can bathe him!!!!





~kathryn


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 15, 2011)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> I have him - my Khemosabi++++// son that I bred who'll be 19 this year - if money were no issue, I'd just take him and promote him enough that everyone else would understand how wonderful he is, and breed their mares to him before it's too late! (Khemo sired into his 30's....)


HOLY MACKEREL. Talk about drop dead gorgeous.



:wub


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 15, 2011)

Jenny you were so lucky to have such a beautiful boy in your life. Loved reading your story.







JennyB said:


> It would HAVE to be my 3/4 Arabian gelding, Galdar that I grew up with. He was the love of my life for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CKC (Mar 15, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> He's cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to laugh at the rolling eyes....That's how I am with color questions as well.

But I have to ask this... sabino?

His sire is a solid grey appendix and dam is a solid grey quarter horse.

These are grey hairs coming up in circular spots. One of them is the size of a dime and looks bigger this year. The miniature gelding I have with sabino has "ticking"... That's the only way I know how to explain it.

I find his color fascinating since this just started last year as a five year old.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got my dream horses - couldn't wish for anything better!!!! Reining champions with hearts of gold!!!








Edit to add: Ok - I'd take a Gunner any day!

Liz R.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 15, 2011)

CKC said:


> I had to laugh at the rolling eyes....That's how I am with color questions as well.
> 
> But I have to ask this... sabino?
> 
> ...


Well that's odd...Wow. All the greys' I've seen started to grey out, significantly, from at least a year old. I may be wrong, but a snip, stripe, blaze, socks etc. are usually the result of the sabino gene (and or others). Colour experts...





edited...Yep, most start to noticably grey from a year old. I don't think it's possible that your guy is just starting to grey at six...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_(horse)

Are 100% positive that the sire and dam are grey?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 15, 2011)

There was a horse that a guy boards on our farm that i fell in love with his name was Swade. The owner was wanting to do endurance riding and this horse didn't have the heart for it. I had a old gelding who was navicular that I ended up having to say goodbye too and my heart was just broken. The boarder handed me Swades papers that day



.The boarder has since found his endurance horse and can see his friend anytime he wants. I'm gonna try to post a picture of us.. I would love a andalusian to,lol.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 15, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> HOLY MACKEREL. Talk about drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> :wub


He can work, too!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 15, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Well that's odd...Wow. All the greys' I've seen started to grey out, significantly, from at least a year old. I may be wrong, but a snip, stripe, blaze, socks etc. are usually the result of the sabino gene (and or others). Colour experts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOST you can tell at birth or by weaning... but there are exceptions!

Cal Poly had a mare who they thought was bay until she was bodyshaved the spring of her 7 year old year... she was fully grey a couple years later.

There is a DNA test for grey now if you want to know for sure!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 15, 2011)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> He can work, too!



Oh he's just lovely in motion too! Lovely boy!

I have to admit, I do have my dream mare, but I am hankering to add an Andalusian and a Fjord to our herd. Then I'd complete my barbie dream barn! (Going to have to work a few years to get there first though!)


----------



## CKC (Mar 15, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Well that's odd...Wow. All the greys' I've seen started to grey out, significantly, from at least a year old. I may be wrong, but a snip, stripe, blaze, socks etc. are usually the result of the sabino gene (and or others). Colour experts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they are both registered grey with AQHA.

Karen--- really cool! Can you imagine their surprise? I will have to look into the DNA test. I saw a picture of Moxie's full sister. She was three years old and a bay.

Thank you both for the information.

My husband jokes with me. He said where the spots are(they are one side)that if I showed AQHA I might have some explaining to do. Kinda appy looking with his three white spots. Of course, he hasn't shed out. This is going to be interesting. One spot last year now two more this year(so far).......


----------



## Shari (Mar 16, 2011)

I did not think there were any Old Type Traditional Andy's left in the US. Like everything else, breeders want to totally change a breed and super size them.

Did run into this 14.2 hand Andy Stallion, he is very nice. Would love to have one like him!!





http://www.stallionsnow.com/stallion-ad-278257


----------



## bcody (Mar 16, 2011)

I love my horse, he is a six year old dapple grey QH. Has the best personality and is so fun to ride. He is a sweetheart. My 8 year old rides him and he so good with her, all 48 pounds of her. (he is 15.2ish) Funny, I wanted a sorrel with a flaxen mane! I would not give him up for anything he is so awesome. BUT, I have always wanted an arabian to do reining with, guess I need to talk to Dontworrybeappy!


----------



## wildoak (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay I'm drooling



. Nice horses everyone! I've had that once in a lifetime horse - a 15'3 bay Quarter mare who was just the kindest, most wonderful horse I have ever had the privilege to own. My dreamhorse, in general a neat little reining bred horse quiet enough to trail ride. In particular, I would have taken Rugged Lark in a heartbeat. I have an APHA Last Detail daughter now who is a pretty classy mare, just not what I need to be riding.






Jan


----------



## A Little Blessing (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I still have one of the biggies I did junior hunters on, but he's older now. No specific horse (Even though that stallion is amazing!), but I would love a baby by Skorpio. They aren't the most careful of creatures, but he passed on his good mind to all of his babies. I actually used to ride him and he was with me when he passed away, but he was one of my favorite horses I ever rode. I could do him in the 3'6" equitation one day and then take him out the next day and go on trails, through water, anything. Was a great old guy. I don't want to do anything big, would just love to have another good minded, honest, safe horse to do the adult equitation and sometimes the adult hunters on.


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 17, 2011)

Merlin




100% without a doubt. Needless to say he'd NEVER participate in the horrific, barbaric activity he's been trained for. I'd retire him instantly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgG_Gwy7Ysg


----------



## CKC (Mar 18, 2011)

wildoak said:


> Okay I'm drooling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty---

My gelding Moxie's grandsire is Last Detail.

Rugged Lark was an amazing horse.


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 23, 2011)

I am fortunate to have the horse I really want. I have two riding horses, but this one I got as a rescue. He had a fractured sesmoid and I let it heal and the vet said he was perfectly fine for riding. So then I had to saddle break him, and after I did that we went riding everywhere. This horse is close to my heart, even though three years ago for some reason, out of the blue, while I was holding him up to wait for the riders behind us, he suddenly bucked and threw me into a tree, breaking two ribs, my collar bone, and tearing my rotator cuff in half, LOL! Then he took off running the 3/4 mile back to the barn. I walked all the way back, barely able to move, got on him, and made him go do another mile, and he was fine. But he's so smart! I've done a lot of training with him. He will bow down, give me a kiss, hide his head under my arm when I say, "Shame on you!"


----------

